# PS3: ’3 years of incredible first-party content incoming’



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*PS3: ’3 years of incredible first-party content incoming’*

Sony’s VP of hardware marketing John Koller has confirmed that PS3 development is ‘running hot’, and that the console will see three more years of solid first-party content.










Speaking with Gamespot, Koller talked of big game for Sony “A lot of great content is coming. Over the next 2-3 years the PS3 has got an incredible lineup.”

Koller added, “A lot of first-party content that hasn’t come out publicly. We’re going to continue supporting the PS3 for the next few years and we’re going to continue supporting it not only that long, but as long as there is a development spigot that’s running hot. And I can tell you right now, the development spigot for PS3 is very hot. A lot of great games coming.”

So, what could the undisclosed first-party gems that Koller speaks of be? Speculate to your heart’s content below.

Source: VG24/7


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

I wonder if that means that the ps4 will be postponed? They can't let Microsoft get the jump on them again! Sony needs to come out with their console first if they want to get a lead.


----------

